# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS 6 Augmentation de la taille du cache

## flogreg

Bonjour, je souhaiterais augmenter la taille du cache de IIS et je ne trouve rien sur le net. Je suis confront  cette erreur :

Objet Response erreur 'ASP 0251 : 80004005' 
Limite du tampon de rponse dpasse 
/intranet/admin/Q.asp, ligne 0 
L'excution de la page ASP a provoqu un dpassement de la taille limite configure de la mmoire tampon de rponse. 

J'ai vu que si j'utilisais le response.buffer, je pouvais contourner le problme mais si je fais ca, les pages deviennent trs lentes  charger. Lorsque j'tais sur mon serveur W2kserver, le cache tait bien activ mais je n'avais pas ce soucis.

----------


## cubitus91

Salut, 
As tu regard la : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925764/fr
Cdt

----------


## flogreg

merci, je regarde ca ds demain et je vous tiens au courant !  ::D: 

Edit : Le lendemain... Tout est OK merci beaucoup !!!

----------

